# Luna decided she doesn't like to be brushed anymore



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

This little girl is always keeping me on my toes. She's constantly coming up with things for me to "fix." She used to not mind being brushed at all. I could brush her whenever, wherever, she stayed for it nicely. Then, after one of her shorter cuts, I didn't need to brush her for a while, and she forgot that she used to be ok with it. It's been several months now, and I can't seem to get her back into the habit  She wiggles away from me and won't sit still, and won't roll over so I can do her tummy. Any tips for me? I'm using a Lawrence slicker brush, which I understand is supposed to be a good one. I think I'm being gentle. Her last cut was super short, and I made a point of running the brush over her even though she barely had any hair, just to get her used to it without any pain. So I know it wasn't hurting or pulling her, but she still didn't like it. Now that her hair is almost an inch long again, I need to be brushing her daily, but it's such a chore, and I can't do a good job. I've tried treats, but it doesn't help. I could use some ideas.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe try a zoom groom?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

am very careful about the slicker brush.. seen full body length line whelps on non double coated dogs .. they are sharp and easily cut into the skin. not saying that is the reason for your gal, but always a consideration for a sudden change, especially if someone else is grooming her.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Start from scratch again and condition her to like the brush. Touch her lightly with the brush, remove, reward for being still and calm. One stroke, reward. Groom her back, reward. Groom one side, reward. You might want to move more slowly or quickly depending on how she reacts, but you get my drift!


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Hector4 said:


> Maybe try a zoom groom?


I had to google this. It doesn't sound like it would be appropriate for my dog. She has poodle-type hair that doesn't shed, but mats easily, and can get more than 2" long.



PatriciafromCO said:


> am very careful about the slicker brush.. seen full body length line whelps on non double coated dogs .. they are sharp and easily cut into the skin. not saying that is the reason for your gal, but always a consideration for a sudden change, especially if someone else is grooming her.


I thought about this too, but I know that's not it. She stopped letting me do it after I didn't do it for a few weeks, like she got out of the habit, not in response to a specific event.



Canyx said:


> Start from scratch again and condition her to like the brush. Touch her lightly with the brush, remove, reward for being still and calm. One stroke, reward. Groom her back, reward. Groom one side, reward. You might want to move more slowly or quickly depending on how she reacts, but you get my drift!


I know, this is the obvious answer. I did try it, but it wasn't helping. I swear, she's too smart for classical counterconditioning  She's not scared of the brush itself (in fact, she loves to chew on the wooden handle if she gets a hold of it). 

What I've found works the best is to catch her when she's napping or relaxing. Then I can usually get a few minutes done, even on her tummy, before she decides she's had enough and squirms away. It's even better if I can get my husband to stroke her ears while I do the brushing. This doesn't seem to me like she's afraid of brushing or uncomfortable. When we first brought her home, she was more timid, now she's more self-assured. Maybe she just realized that she doesn't *have* to stay, now that she's more comfortable with us. I don't force her to stay or hold her down, because I think that would make things worse. Does that make sense, and in that case are there any more ideas? I will try the treats again in the meantime.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally, I love using a grooming table. On the ground, they know they can wiggle away, so why sit still? On a table, they tend to just sit there. A counter with a non-slip mat would work as well. 

In addition, I would start over with conditioning on the floor the way you were doing it. Just go slow, treat for any contact with the brush, and be gentle. Don't feel like you have to get anything accomplished and go at her pace.

For example, Watson is trained to sit next to me on the couch while I trim his nails. Last night I nicked one a little (no bleeding) and he decided he was just done with the whole thing and wasn't going to sit there. I brought up the grooming table, put him on, and he just stood there while I finished his last foot and he didn't struggle at all. I'll re-condition him to sitting on the couch to do it, but the grooming table is a good way to get it done quickly and efficiently when it needs to be done.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

You could also try getting a spoonful of peanut butter (or something similar) and have someone hold it for her to lick at while you brush her.

I've done that with dogs at the shelter when we needed them to hold still for other things like fitting harnesses, etc. That way she's not -having- to stay still but -wanting- to stay still.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Personally, I love using a grooming table. On the ground, they know they can wiggle away, so why sit still? On a table, they tend to just sit there.


If by grooming table you mean kitchen table, then that sounds great! I'm hopeful it will help, especially if combined with peanut butter.



ireth0 said:


> You could also try getting a spoonful of peanut butter (or something similar) and have someone hold it for her to lick at while you brush her.
> 
> I've done that with dogs at the shelter when we needed them to hold still for other things like fitting harnesses, etc. That way she's not -having- to stay still but -wanting- to stay still.


Good idea, I'll try this. I can tell you the peanut butter spoon does *not* work on her for loose leash walking, but maybe it will for grooming.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

starrysim said:


> If by grooming table you mean kitchen table, then that sounds great! I'm hopeful it will help, especially if combined with peanut butter.


I have an actual grooming table with an arm, but you can use a kitchen table or counter too. You can even buy a grooming arm and attach it to your kitchen table. Just make sure to put something down to make it non-slip.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> I have an actual grooming table with an arm, but you can use a kitchen table or counter too. You can even buy a grooming arm and attach it to your kitchen table. Just make sure to put something down to make it non-slip.


That actually sounds like a pretty good idea. Cosmo's fur is starting to get pretty long, and he's getting better with brushing, but when it comes to brushing his mane, its all one big game to try and get the brush. If I hold a treat and let him nibble at it he's fine, but we really haven't progressed at all lol. Having the ability to plop him up there and really brush him down would make it much easier!


----------

